# control IBS with rubber Underwear!



## Rubber Underwear (Dec 17, 2002)

If 99% of the people with IBS wore rubber underwear and had a attitude of what the "bleep"as long as I'm free to travel and not be chained to the toilet,I would call this freedom.However 98% of the people with IBS would say and cannot still in my "Bleep" all day long,and so they are chainred to the toilet with the fear of having an accident!With my rubberunderwear which goes from my knees to my armpits I can eat whatever I choose and travel whereever I want to go and take no medications,because I have become used to sitting and walking in my "bleep" and who knows whats is going on under your street clothes,except you.When you only have to shower and bath once a weekbecause you are a walking sitting and sleeping toilet with no leaks or smell,then even if you are IBS for life,that doesn't mean you must endurethe discomforts of IBS forever,just contact-darksidecreations.com-in Canada where I purchased my custom made rubber underwear,it will not be cheap,my first pair of underwear cost me almost $1500.00 but when it wears for 8 years with no leaks or smelly discharges and gives you the comfort of self luberication as you go about having a life,and not be chained to the toilet.If you have Questions call me at (916)-442-2451and I'll tell you anything you might like to hear!


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Let me be the first to ask.Are you sane?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

He has GOT to be kidding....ha..ha.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I really hope to god that this is not a joke. Why? Because IBS is not something to make fun of.


----------



## lily2000 (Sep 13, 2002)

I think this guy is very serious, but I wish he'd keep his perversions to himself. I for one am NOT interested in hearing about it.


----------



## lyburtus (Jan 7, 2003)

This guy's thoroughly twisted, joke or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Rubber underwear.... now there's a concept.I wonder if there are any precautions included for those of us who are allergic to latex?



































Evie


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

uhh nevermind


----------



## Dead Man Walking (Mar 11, 2003)

...I think this fellow has "bleep poisoning." I think I'll stick to being chained to a toilet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

No way, I gave up those days when I gave up diapers. I would rather be careful about where I go and what I eat.


----------

